# IELTS and New FSWP system



## rajeeve6600 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hi ,

My IELTS scores are as below :

L - 7.5
R - 7.5
W - 7
S - 6.5

My consultant says that as per the new points system, i can score only total 20 points ( CLB 8) . They say we need the following to earn 24 points ( CLB 9) :

L - 8
R - 7
W - 7
S - 7

But as per my understanding, the CLB will be for each of the four sections rather than an overall eligibility. 

They say even if i got 7 in Writing or 7.5 in reading (CLB 9) , i cannot add 6 + 6 points individually , since i fall under the CLB 8 category.

But as per my calculation , the points will be 5(L) + 6(R) + 6(W) + 5(S) = 22.

Please,can anyone confirm this or have your views discussed.

Thanks in advance.


----------

